# SallyBoom.com - Top experts in one website



## sallyboom (Jan 29, 2017)

*




*​*
Hi all! *

SallyBoom.com is created by a professional betting team with over 15 years of experience.
Our tipsters selecting the best possible bets for you and giving you the opportunity to earn some money with us! We're spending hours of our time each day to analyse and select right bets. Profit & yield are our main numbers here! We know if that numbers are high; our members are satisfied their membership.
Our CEO - *SallyBoom* is *TOP 3* world horse racing punter.

SallyBoom.com - in our team you can find only experienced tipsters on our globe. We exactly know how risky is our industry and that's why we're giving 100% money back. Just take a look at other websites; you can see that not many of them are giving you that guarantee.
There is no space for trying to play something we have no idea about. Everyone from our team is great in other market. Horse Racing, Premier League, LaLiga, NBA, Championship, League One, Ice Hockey - this is only the beginning. We don't want to stop here. There are many other markets where we want to show up. The plan is simple - we want to be the best in every sport; that's why we will recruit new great tipsters in the future.

We got some special packages with notifications systems and bankroll managment. 
We're playing all our bets and we want give that opportunity to other players. If you got any questions you can ask us anything 
Just check us here: www.sallyboom.com

Kind regards,
SallyBoom Team


----------

